# barrido de luces con 10 leds



## nelson-k7 (Mar 28, 2008)

hola quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar a hacer un circuito para la escula para este trabajo me pidieron que haga un barrido de luces para los dos sentidos sincronizadamente con 10 leds. me recomendaron hacerlo con mas de un ci 4017 pero nose como hacerlo espero que me ayuden rapido porque lo tengo q entregar la semana q viene. 
bueno espero qu me ayuden 
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

Aqui algo


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola.
Te mando este circuito que incluye 2 CI 4017, uno como contador hasta 9 y el otro como contador hasta 2, los transistores pueden ser cualquier NPN, por ejemplo BC548 ó equivalente.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nelson-k7 (Mar 31, 2008)

gracias¡¡¡¡ es justo lo que estaba buscando ahora solo me falta hacer el informe del circuito.  Bueno chau y otra vez muchas gracias¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola renteriia

Espero el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta te sirva.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------

